# Gloster plane factory



## Mikeymutt (Feb 9, 2016)

Thanks to mookster for his help on this one.this was the last visit of the day just before the meet up.it was a lovely couple of hours solo exploring this place.steeped in history even though it is just an empty shell.the light was low when I arrived which meant there was some fantastic light.the site based at Bentham opened in 1917 and shut in 1963.it was used not to build the planes but to build prototypes and test them.the first jet engine was tested and built here.the site has been used by several companies since.but now lays mainly unused.there are six buildings on site..two hangars.the main hangar,a live building which had lights on.another building next to that which was in a real state.then the admin building which showed signs of a fire.i knew there was some serious stuff went on here when I went in one hangar and it had "warning radiation" on the wall.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Feb 9, 2016)

Nicely done. And good photographs.


----------



## HughieD (Feb 9, 2016)

Although this place is empty I love the sense of space that you capture on your excellent pictures....


----------



## Conrad (Feb 9, 2016)

Well captured as always


----------



## tazong (Feb 10, 2016)

Fantastic fella - great explore - i would eat a meat pie to go there - i am a veggie


----------



## krela (Feb 10, 2016)

Really great photos Mikey, thanks.


----------



## smiler (Feb 10, 2016)

Proper Job Mikey, Thanks


----------



## tumble112 (Feb 10, 2016)

This is quite a place, such a story to tell. Well captured as ever.


----------



## fluffy5518 (Feb 10, 2016)

Loving it !! Superb photography as always !!


----------



## Jon6D (Feb 10, 2016)

Cracking post and great photos, thanks


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 10, 2016)

If only the walls could talk!!Stunning images Mikey.


----------



## Rubex (Feb 10, 2016)

Oh why did I have to be busy that weekend?  I missed loads. Lovely photos Mikeymutt


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 15, 2016)

What a place! Beautifully documented too! 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Feb 15, 2016)

Quote knew there was some serious stuff went on here when I went in one hangar and it had "warning radiation" on the wall.Quote

Nothing very sinister - just a few cylindrical containers containing a radio active isotope. In the days before the modern ultrasonic methods of crack detecting, all welds were X-rayed and the results captured on a photographic plate. A very common sight in a manufacturers premises where welding was super critical. There were one or two quite serious incidents where the isotope containers ended up as unlicensed scrap - fortunately they were traced before being cut up / opened by the curious!

A very good set of images here.


----------



## Doodle (Mar 9, 2016)

Nice pics, I assume 'Gloster' is a code name..?


----------



## krela (Mar 9, 2016)

Ummmm no, really not a code name. 

Gloster Aircraft Company - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dawny (Mar 9, 2016)

Stunning photos, just beautiful.


----------



## theartist (Mar 9, 2016)

not a zit that relates to its original porpois. shame


----------



## Doodle (Mar 9, 2016)

My bad. Great photos as always though


----------



## scottyg100 (Apr 8, 2016)

Spectacular photos thanks


----------



## Lone Wanderer (Apr 9, 2016)

Fabulous photos!! Thanks for sharing


----------

